# bmx ohne antrieb?



## boncurry (10. Januar 2009)

hallo leute ,..
ich hab letztens in vimeo.com irgendein bmx-street video gesehn,.. und hab gedacht ich spinn,..
kann des sein das manche jetzt schon ohne kettenrad und somit halt ohne kette fahrn ,.. wisst ihr da was drüber ?,..
und würdet ihr mit sowas fahrn ?
mfg bonucurry


----------



## _coco_ (10. Januar 2009)

sowas nennt sich chainless fahren und ist schon was länger nicht unüblich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lizard.King (10. Januar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BI0ClAdC5Wo

jemand muss ihn mal ein paar dollar für einen freecoaster leihen


----------



## boncurry (17. Januar 2009)

ah kay genau die mein ich ,.. aber würdet ihr so fahren ?,..


----------



## lennarth (17. Januar 2009)

1.liam fahy hampton ist geil.keine widerrede!
2.ja,würde ich vielleicht.
3.ich habe einen freecoaster.
4.hundekot


----------



## gmozi (17. Januar 2009)

Totaler Mumpitz ... wenn ich Fakie fahren möchte ohne zu treten, kauf ich mir ne entsprechende Nabe! Punkt aus! Alles andere ist in meinen Augen einfach nur albern!


----------



## nicusy (17. Januar 2009)

bin kurzzeitig mal chainless gefahren.... is ganz lustig aber auch bockenschwer wenn man mal was geileres machen will
ach ja und es herscht derbe "knie-am-vorbau-anhau-Gefahr"!!


----------



## lennarth (17. Januar 2009)

man gewöhnt sich da dran


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (17. Januar 2009)

gmozi schrieb:


> Totaler Mumpitz ... wenn ich Fakie fahren möchte ohne zu treten, kauf ich mir ne entsprechende Nabe! Punkt aus! Alles andere ist in meinen Augen einfach nur albern!



Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Leute schon chainless gefahren sind bevor es Freecoasternaben gab, und sich schon vollkommen drangewöhnt haben.


----------



## Dan_Oldb (18. Januar 2009)

Äh, und um Schwung zu bekommen schiebt man das Rad an und springt drauf? 

Ciao, Daniel


----------



## Stirni (18. Januar 2009)

vielleicht auch einfach wie beim tretroller bzw. cityroller ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joppes (18. Januar 2009)

Bau ein Motor ein und gut is


----------



## qam (18. Januar 2009)

Man kann auch ein Pferd von sein Bike spannen!


----------



## Stirni (18. Januar 2009)

von oder vor ?


----------



## Lizard.King (18. Januar 2009)

hinten


----------



## qam (18. Januar 2009)

Darauf!


----------



## Agent Schmidt (18. Januar 2009)

Neulich im ferienlager hab ich auch gehört es soll Menschen geben die keine Bremsen und keine Katzenaugen an ihrem Fahrrad haben...was bringt das? und wozu gibt es Google?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobogan (18. Januar 2009)

Unglaublich! Leute ohne Reflektoren sind doch suizidgefährdet


----------



## Caracal (18. Januar 2009)

Joppes schrieb:


> Bau ein Motor ein und gut is



Oder ein paar "Pegs" :


----------

